# replacement mercury battery options (Canon Canonet 28)



## aNgLiaM (Sep 2, 2006)

hello,

i am n00b to photography.  my mom recently gave me her Canon Canonet 28 35mm camera.  it still had a PX-13 mercury battery that was starting to corrode, so it obviously needs to be replaced.  from what i've read, it looks like rather than having the camera recalibrated for a higher voltage battery or using a battery that isn't an exact match and will cause voltage issues (such as a PX-625 1.5volt), it is a better option to buy a MR-9 Battery Adapter and a silver oxide 76 cell.  

my questions are:  is this the best option for replacement and, if not, what do you recommend?

thanks in advance,
Justin


----------



## DeepSpring (Sep 3, 2006)

I recently got one of those too from goodwill. The guy at ritz put in a varia 625 u battery. Sadly there is a light leak in my camera tho that needs fixin so the roll was ruined. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## jwkwd (Sep 3, 2006)

A direct replacement would be a Wein ( mercury equiv. ) which is 1 .35 volts. They are available at most photo stores. The other option which I have heard of but not tried is, find a hearing aide battery that is the same size and voltage. On the back of hearing aide batteries, there are 4 holes, to let the air in, put a drop of super glue over 2 of the holes so they last longer and you should be good to go.


----------



## aNgLiaM (Sep 4, 2006)

thank you for the suggestions, does anyone else have anything to add?


----------

